# Where is snmp.conf?

## binro

I want to add some custom mibs to snmp and use them without specifying the "-m" parameter. Searching reveals you should add a "mibs +XXX-MIB" statement to snmp.conf but the Gentoo installation does not seem to have one. There is a directory "/usr/share/snmp/snmpconf-data/snmp-data" but how do I add something?

TIA

----------

## ppurka

/etc/cups/snmp.conf

That is what I have on my system.

----------

## binro

 *ppurka wrote:*   

> /etc/cups/snmp.conf
> 
> That is what I have on my system.

 

That is for use by cups, I want the snmp.conf for snmp!

----------

## elgato319

```
/etc/snmp/snmpd.conf
```

```
locate snmp*.conf
```

```
find / -iname "*snmp*"
```

----------

## binro

Perhaps I should expand a bit. Looking at the files in the Gentoo net-snmp package, there is no "snmp.conf", its function seems to be supplied by "/usr/share/snmp/snmpconf-data/snmp-data". Anyway, I created a "/etc/snmp/snmp.conf" and it seems to work and not cause any problems.

----------

## aztech

 *binro wrote:*   

> Perhaps I should expand a bit. Looking at the files in the Gentoo net-snmp package, there is no "snmp.conf", its function seems to be supplied by "/usr/share/snmp/snmpconf-data/snmp-data". Anyway, I created a "/etc/snmp/snmp.conf" and it seems to work and not cause any problems.

 

Well ..

If you have emerged the net-snmp package, the file(s) would be

```

bionic ~ # slocate snmpd.conf

/etc/snmp/snmpd.conf

/etc/snmp/snmpd.conf.example

.......

```

----------

## binro

 *aztech wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Well ..
> 
> If you have emerged the net-snmp package, the file(s) would be
> ...

 

Is everyone on this list blind or illiterate? Done so much stuff everything is eliding into one harmonious whole?    :Very Happy:   "/etc/snmp/snmpd.conf" configures the daemon; "/etc/snmp/snmp.conf" configures SNMP itself. By default the Gentoo ebuild does not create a  "/etc/snmp/snmp.conf". I made one myself with no ill effects.

----------

